# Danger is everywhere



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

Guys and gals you may not believe this, however, it is so true. I had a friend about 45 years old who was scrubbing a little stain out of his carpet last week and somehow tore a tendon in his middle finger. It required major surgery and a temporary pin that goes through the distal to bones of that finger for six weeks. Can you believe the luck?! Looked like a table saw accident honestly.
Bobby


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

Interesting title...the older I get the more cautious I become. I hear about people slipping in the showers and tripping on curbs sides. 

I have a good friend that works as an emergency technical technician. Recently he asked me if I ever use razor knifes, I replied: "yes." 

He then told me that they had an emergency call where a man slipped as he was cutting and the knife blade tor his arm to shreds. It obviously was a clean shred.

I am even more cautious now than before I heard the story. There is danger all around us when we are working with tools or just going about daily activities. 

Honestly, I am very surprised that I have never had a major accident during my 30 years of cabinet making.


----------

